# Chris King am Mercury



## Rabatz (23. November 2004)

grüss Euch,
hat jemand ein photo, wie ein chris king steuersatz an einem mercury aussieht. mich dünkt - so von auge - dass er am fetten rahmen ev. etwas verloren aussehen könnte. ich möchte mich einfach vergewissern, bevor ich ihn bestelle.
merci und gruss!


----------



## Lumix (23. November 2004)

...siehe zu diesem Thema.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=92792&highlight=steuersatz


...evt. kommst Du so weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (23. November 2004)

@Rabatz:

Ich denke, Du kannst ohne Probleme den Chris King ordern und einbauen. Ein 'edles' Teil, ein großer Name. Und wenn er auch nicht 100% bündig abschließt (welcher Steuersatz tut das?), er macht verdammt nochmals was her! Wie ein Wimpel eben ...


----------



## sebi-online88 (23. November 2004)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=74085

P.S. ist halt ein Rahmen mit dem alten Steuerrohr, aber der Durchmesser ist gleich beim Neuen


----------



## Eisenfaust (23. November 2004)

... wie sieht denn das neue Steuerrohr aus?


----------



## sebi-online88 (23. November 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> ... wie sieht denn das neue Steuerrohr aus?



Neu ist es ja nicht, es wird nur seit diesem Jahr das aus dem Faunus genommen...


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. November 2004)

2003er XT-Scheibenbremse???






Hier mein Steuerrohr: (der Rahmen ist ca. 14 Tage alt)


----------



## dan_74 (25. November 2004)

ich denke chris king ist ein "muss" an einem mercury!!

passt wunderbar am meinem bike!

gruss dan_74


----------



## Fettkloß (25. November 2004)

dan 74 - du hast vollkommen recht . es gibt auf der welt nur einen steuersatz der diesen namen auch verdient , alles andere ist nachgemachtes ........


----------



## Eisenfaust (25. November 2004)

Klasse ... sieht klasse aus, richtig fett ... genau richtig, um Aufesehen zu erregen.


----------

